# Your Most Popular on 500px



## PixelRabbit (Sep 29, 2013)

Well, Miss Sharon (sm4him) suggested this thread a while back so I thought I would turn her idea into a reality  

Like the title says, show us your most Popular images on 500px!

I'll show you mine if you show me yours 

Purple Aster with a highest pulse of 97.7

500px / Purple Aster in Blue by Judi Smelko







Sparrow with a highest pulse (still in progress), currently 95.1

500px / Sparrow by Judi Smelko


----------



## Tiller (Sep 29, 2013)

Reaching Out with a highest pulse of 92.1 




IMG_6794.jpg by tsmcdona, on Flickr


----------



## lambertpix (Sep 29, 2013)

"Bearded Iris" -- 94.6


----------



## Braineack (Sep 29, 2013)

Just uploaded a few this week and got two popular...

This and this:

500px / Pookie in B&W by Braineack

500px / Fireworks over DC by Braineack


84.2



Pookie in B&W by BraineackPhoto, on Flickr


89.8



Fireworks over DC 2 by BraineackPhoto, on Flickr



Some of the stuff on 500px is so good it hurts my face.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 29, 2013)

This one hit 97.3 and I have had four or five others hit the 90's






95.8



Dianthus-with-Rain-Drops by CGipson Photography, on Flickr

94.6



Anther in Crystal by CGipson Photography, on Flickr



94.4



Tri-Colored Heron Headshot by CGipson Photography, on Flickr

This one is at 86.1 and moving up... if anyone wants to "Like" it!  500px / Great Tailed Grackle by Charlie Gipson


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 29, 2013)

Judging by what's been posted so far methinks this shall be an awesome thread! Great work all!


----------



## sm4him (Sep 29, 2013)

Braineack said:


> Just uploaded a few this week and got two popular...
> 
> This and this:
> 
> ...



LOVE that cat photo!! Just gorgeous!


----------



## sm4him (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks for remembering this, Pixel! When I suggested it, I really thought maybe I'd start it, but didn't have time that day and then promptly forgot all about it.

This was an interesting exercise for me. For one thing, I was really surprised by how many of my photos have hit at least the 90.0 mark--one thing I like about 500px is that, while there ARE more and more mediocre sort of shots on it as it grows in popularity, I still believe that the Upcoming and Popular shots *tend* to really be a cut above the standard FB/Flickr fare. But to realize how many of mine have hit the 90 or high 80s score...well, maybe I need to rethink just "cut above" 500px really is! :lmao:

Anyway, my most Popular:

1) 98.8; Under The Dome



http://500px.com/photo/45800936

2) 97.8; Dew Drop Inn



http://500px.com/photo/14661109


3. 96.7; Wet Insect



http://500px.com/photo/8251983

4. 95.6; Osprey Tantrum



http://500px.com/photo/41944200

EDIT: Took a while to figure out how to post the photos from 500px. Then I gave up, and used flickr for the photos and added the 500px link. THAT could've been easier!


----------



## bc_steve (Sep 29, 2013)

I deleted my 500px account because I was spending too much time on it, but I think this one was my highest rated at 98.3




Birds doing a lunar fly-by by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr

this one was up in the 90's as well




bald eagle with a twinkle in his eye by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## DarkShadow (Sep 30, 2013)

My highest was just around 65.0. 



DSC_0068 by DarkShadow191145, on Flickr
500px / Osprey Swoops a Bunker For Lunch by David Kammerer

Also Egret in Flight but not sure the pulse.



IMG_0035 by DarkShadow191145, on Flickr
500px / Egret In Flight by David Kammerer


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 30, 2013)

Very nice all! Keep them coming!


----------



## manaheim (Sep 30, 2013)

Cool stuff!

Charlie, I don't think I've seen any of your images before.  Those are stunning!

I have no idea what 500px is.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 30, 2013)

manaheim said:


> I have no idea what 500px is.



Don't look Bunny, you don't have time for much lately and definitely don't have time for 500px I'd say its highly addictive 75% of the time, is that a risk you want to take? lol


----------



## manaheim (Sep 30, 2013)

Noted.


----------



## runnah (Sep 30, 2013)

95.9



carin1 by runnah555, on Flickr

94.5



Bridgecovered by runnah555, on Flickr

94.2



FAB_7924 by runnah555, on Flickr

93.7



vines2 by runnah555, on Flickr

92.8



streamnokomis3 by runnah555, on Flickr


----------



## manaheim (Sep 30, 2013)

runnah... beautiful.  First two from Mt. Washington?

I am truly amazed and humbled, you guys.  Amazing work.


----------



## runnah (Sep 30, 2013)

manaheim said:


> runnah... beautiful.  First two from Mt. Washington?



Nope, Sugarloaf mtn. and Dover, ME.

Thanks.


----------



## mishele (Oct 1, 2013)

96.8






97.1    And this also hit #87 Explore on flickr...lol


----------



## ronlane (Oct 2, 2013)

My highest got to 89.0

http://500px.com/photo/16228005


----------



## ronlane (Oct 2, 2013)

Braineack said:


> when i open that link, i see a skateboard for a second, then it goes to doe x 2.
> 
> 
> ahh! your link, deleted the #photo/16228005 from it. it's forcing it to jump to image 16228005 which is the deer picture.



I fixed it, I think.


----------



## Braineack (Oct 2, 2013)

okay yeah.  you wanted to link to the deer pic, NOT the skateboard.  got it!


----------



## mishele (Oct 2, 2013)

Post some more pics already. Lol


----------



## spang1mw (Oct 2, 2013)

Highest is a 91


----------



## Lightsped (Jan 15, 2014)

As you can see, I am still a beginner, but here is my best rated 500px photo.
500px / Am I ugly? by David C.


----------



## acparsons (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## d1984 (Mar 7, 2014)

this isn't my favorite photo but it's my highest rated on 500px (93)




P3020074 by davno22, on Flickr


----------



## barthezZ (Jul 2, 2016)

The silence of the night by Georgi Gv - Photo 152871115 - 500px


----------

